# Fraser, MI - Snowrator for sale



## Belushi0503 (Nov 25, 2019)

Used but very well taken care of Snowrator. Starts right up. Runs and operates as it should. No rust. No issues. Asking $7900 obo


----------



## qpl4u (Oct 21, 2009)

how many hours, any updates?


----------



## Belushi0503 (Nov 25, 2019)

400 hrs. No updates that I'm aware of, just some self modifications to improve performance. Any issue was fixed under warranty and maintenance was pretty meticulous. Really is in great shape.


----------



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

Is this still for sale?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

year old post


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm guessing this is no longer for sale so closing this thread for now...OP can contact me if that's not the case


----------

